# Chic Peas Patties



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This was really good...

Here‘s what I did
1 can chic peas drained and washed
1/2 cup grated parmigiana cheese
1/8 cup bread crumbs
2 Tab fresh chopped parsley
2 cloves garlic chopped fine
3 pinches of Italian seasoning
salt/pepper
3 whipped eggs

Pulse chic peas in mini processor for a several pulses
until it’s chopped up. ( don’t make it mushy)) or you can
use a potato masher.
put chopped chic peas in bowl
add the rest of the ingredients and mix well.
fry in oil and enjoy...
serve with sour cream & or apple sauce ( optional))
note...I also put the garlic in the mini processor.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

Italian falafel!

With a German twist.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

snic said:


> Italian falafel!
> 
> With a German twist.


Funny, that’s what I thought ‘Italian Falafel.”


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Well that's what I get for staying away so long. I thought falafel also.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well I looked up falafel recipes and came across this made with canned chic peas








Falafel with Canned Chickpeas


Falafel made with canned chickpeas, onion, bread crumbs, herbs and spices; simply delicious, restaurant-quality, falafel in just 30 minutes.




www.allrecipes.com





No wonder my patties were so good, it’s similar to falafel, which I love...
now I have to master the tahini sauce.

edit ... tahini sauce recipe..








Easy Tahini Recipe – Better Than Store-bought


How to make our quick and easy tahini recipe that's so much better than anything you can buy at the store. Plus, lots of suggestions for using it.




www.inspiredtaste.net




I also looked up chef Johns recipe, he adds some lemon juice and garlic and salt, that’s what I’ll do.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I don't normally use a lot of tahini so I usually get it at a local middle eastern store. Doesn't cost much more that peanut butter there. I do have a 4 lb. bag of hulled sesame seeds for baking. Also a 6 lb jar of flax seed for bread and lavash bread, wraps and crackers. Other spices in large quantity for lavash crackers.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

Two Knots said:


> Well I looked up falafel recipes and came across this made with canned chic peas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best (and most traditional) way to make falafel is with dried chick peas. You soak them overnight, grind them in a food processor with the herbs and spices, and fry them - no need to pre-cook them. I use this recipe and the falafels always turn out excellent:









Falafel


How to make crispy, delicious Middle Eastern Falafel the traditional way with chickpeas and spices. Includes step-by-step photos, how to video and recipes.




toriavey.com





As with any deep frying, getting the oil to stay the right temperature is the tricky part, assuming you don't have an electric fryer. But a good thermometer helps.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I used my cast iron wok to fry...it maintains the heat and as you can see they were all golden brown.
I will try the dried chic peas next...
what recipe do you use for the falafel and tahini sauce? There is also yogurt and cucumber
sauce that is good as well.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Snic...oh, I just noticed you posted this. You should try the falafels that I made with the can chic peas and the grated parm cheese and see what you think. They were really tasty.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

They look very good knot. I like falafel stuffed into pita bread slathered with Tzatziki then topped with lettuce, tomato, red onion.
The traditional falafel is made with dried beans. (They are beans BTW). They are soaked in water overnight like snic said. And he basically told us the rest and linked us to the recipe and instructions.
I intend to make these asap. 
Wooly,
How can Tahini sauce be inexpensive to make? Sesame seeds are really expensive? And I would imagine I would need a good amount to make it. I mean a tiny bottle of sesame seeds in the store are almost $4.

Anyhow I watched Good Eats the other day and the show as about chick peas. He showed how to make falafel and hummus.
Lots of good info on that show. Leave the attempt at comedy.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

JV sesame seeds are inexpensive here, I can buy a blister pac which holds about 2 cups of seeds for under 4.00...You can’t buy it in the spice department...
Try my recipe with the can of chic peas - it was very good...I use a heaping tablespoon for each one and then smashed it down with the back of the spoon...


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> JV sesame seeds are inexpensive here, I can buy a blister pac which holds about 2 cups of seeds for under 4.00...You can’t buy it in the spice department...
> Try my recipe with the can of chic peas - it was very good...I use a heaping tablespoon for each one and then smashed it down with the back of the spoon...


I bought a bottle of McCormick sesame seeds at the grocery store for almost $4. There is maybe a couple ounces in that bottle. You know the size I'm talking about. Poppy seeds the same price. Maybe I need to shop in an ethnic store?
I think even the Badia was $2 for a couple oz's? Still a better price and now we buy Badia spices.

I plan to make traditional falafel soon, so no reason to make any now. I do have two cans of garbonso beans in the pantry. I saw them the other day. I was going to make hummus with them.
The falafel sounds interesting though. Thanks.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I get the sesame seeds in a Spanish market.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

Tahini sauce is made from tahini (ground sesame seeds), garlic, and lemon juice. You can buy tahini in supermarkets or middle eastern stores (no need to grind them yourself, unless you want to ).

My family isn't very fond of tahini sauce because it's kind of bitter. We do make our own hummus and tzatziki - except we call it by its Arabic/Turkish name, cacik. The Lebanese version we make has cucumbers, yogurt, mashed garlic, lemon juice, salt and olive oil. And maybe some mint in summer. Did I mention garlic? Add another clove. This is what differentiates it from that tasteless Greek stuff.

With hummus usually I relent and use canned chickpeas (although it's easy to cook them in an Instant Pot). The secret ingredients are smoked salt and urfa pepper. In addition to the standard tahini, garlic, lemon juice, olive oil and cumin.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

J. V. said:


> I bought a bottle of McCormick sesame seeds at the grocery store for almost $4.


Amazon, pick the price you like. I buy most spices on Amazon now, repack once opened and vacuum seal in canning jars.



Amazon.com : sesame seeds


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> Amazon, pick the price you like. I buy most spices on Amazon now, repack once opened and vacuum seal in canning jars.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com : sesame seeds


Thanks. Wow. Great price and Amazon at times is higher than the store.
I have learned to check Amazons prices. They are clearly not the best buy. But I am a Prime member and shipping is almost always free and usually fast.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

J. V. said:


> Thanks. Wow. Great price and Amazon at times is higher than the store.
> I have learned to check Amazons prices. They are clearly not the best buy. But I am a Prime member and shipping is almost always free and usually fast.


Yeah, Amazon is not always the best buy, check Walmart also and just google search bulk spices. Sometimes restaurant supplies will get you an even better price on bulk but you will pay shipping so run the numbers.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> Yeah, Amazon is not always the best buy, check Walmart also and just google search bulk spices. Sometimes restaurant supplies will get you an even better price on bulk but you will pay shipping so run the numbers.


Yep. In most cases Amazon is the higher priced but free shipping.
I was looking at some carbon steel skillets on webrestaurantstore I think it is and found a 10" for under $6. Sipping was $20!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yeah webrestraurantstore has some good prices but the shipping is a killer. I think it's a $750.00 order to get free shipping from them. BTW I have another line to my sig line but not using on this forum. It goes "There ain't no such thing as free shipping or this wouldn't cost so much." You pay shipping one way or another. Once you realize that it eases the pain.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I’ve been making a variation of these for years. Often freezing them. Good protein source.

mine are called , chickpea cutlets.


----------

